# Probleme mit Parasiten und Teichuntergrund



## jense1234 (7. Sep. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
es ist jetzt fast genau ein Jahr her, als ich den Teichumbau fertig gestellt habe. Da ich es nicht besonders schön finde, wenn man auf einer faltigen Teichfolie schaut. Habe ich über die Teichfolie nochmals ein Files gelegt und dann das ganze mit gefärbten beton bestrichen.
 In den Anfangszeiten hatte ich noch einen großen Kampf mit dem PH Wert. Aber der wurde mit einer selbst gebastelten Co² Anlage gewonnen. Als endlich alles lief, kamen nun die Kois wieder in Ihr neues Zuhause. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt lief noch alles friedlich. Und dann kamen die __ Parasiten! Da die Teichbewohner bei Parasitenbefall sich gerne mal scheuern, und das bei einer nicht besonders glatten Oberfläche des Betons haben die Kois jetzt ziemliche Verletzungen im Bauchbereich. Aufgefallen ist das Ganze  als ich die Fische eingefangen habe weil der Tierarzt einen Abstrich machen wollte. Im Klartext heißt es jetzt, das der Untergrund einfach zu rau ist. Da ich mir aber sehr viel mühe mit der Betonschicht und der Farbgebung gemacht habe, möchte ich nicht alles Überkopf werfen. Die Farbe würde ich gerne behalten. Aber das ganze sollte nicht mehr so rau sein. Die einzige Idee die ich habe ist flüssige Teichfolie in Transparent (20 Kg  = 455€). Kommt aber Budget mäßig nicht in Frage da ich ca. 3 Gebinde brauche sprengt das meinen Rahmen. 
Meine Hoffnung ist, das jemand von euch eine Idee hat.

Liebe Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Wild (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*

Hallo Jens,
wenn du an den Teichwänden nichts ändern kannst, dann versuche doch mal die Parasiten zu bekämpfen. Das erscheint mir sowieso sinnvoller. Allerdings habe ich davon keine Ahnung 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*

Naja, von naturnaher Haltung ist das aber in jeglich vorstellbarer Weise weit weit entfernt
und das bezahlen die armen Kois mit Parasiten und Verletzungen im für sie ungeeigneten Teich.
Das klassische Bombentrichterdesign wird sich auch nicht konventionell beschütten oder bepflanzen lassen;
die erste Chemikalie (Zement) die du mit der zweiten Chemikalie (CO2) technisch in den Griff bekommen hast,
jetzt mit der 3. Chemikalie (flüssige Teichfolie) glatt zu bekommen (Mann, DAS wird saugen und ENORME Menge erfordern!),
scheint mir der falsche Weg zu sein,
denn es beseitigt mit viel Arbeit und hohen Geldmitteln nur ein Symptom und nicht die Ursache:
Die schlechten Lebensbedingungen deiner Kois, die zu Parasiten führen.

Du könntest aber die steilen Hänge mit Wirrgelege (auch Krallmatten genannt) belegen
und die Zwischenräume mit feinem Kies füllen, 
Wenn dann darauf noch etwas wachsen würde, wäre das der Biozönose enorm förderlich,
aber ich fürchte, das werden deine Kois abfressen.

Die richtigste Entscheidung wäre sicher, für den Teich geeignete Tiere einzusetzen
und das sich eben offenbar keine Kois oder Goldfische.
Sorry.


----------



## jolantha (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*

Hallo Jense
Einfach mal einen ganz einfachen und kostengünstigen Tip. Kleide Deine Betonwüste mit Synthetikrasen aus, den ohne Noppen. gibst in jedem Baumarkt äußerst günstig, in den Farben grün,braun und anthrazit. Sieht a: gut aus , b: weich für Deine Kois und c: Kleinstlebewesen können sich drauf ansiedeln, die Deinen Kois auch noch schmecken Pflanzenwurzeln können sich auch festhalten,die dann auch noch Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen.Der m² Preis liegt bei 1,99 - 4,99 € bei Synthetikrasen.  Ich habe damit nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. Kannst natütlich auch die teurere Variante nehmen und echte Teichmatten kaufen. 
Gruß Jo


----------



## newbee (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Naja, von naturnaher Haltung ist das aber in jeglich vorstellbarer Weise weit weit entfernt
> und das bezahlen die armen Kois mit Parasiten und Verletzungen im für sie ungeeigneten Teich.
> Das klassische Bombentrichterdesign wird sich auch nicht konventionell beschütten oder bepflanzen lassen;
> die erste Chemikalie (Zement) die du mit der zweiten Chemikalie (CO2) technisch in den Griff bekommen hast,
> ...



Wenn ich das lese
Warum Soll er in seinem Teich keine Kois halten können
Der Parasittenbefall hat bestimmt nicht viel mit der Teichform zu tun

Es gibt sehr viele ich bin sogar der Meinung die meisten Koiteiche sind nicht Bepflanzt und dort funktioniert es auch, warum also sollte es bei jense1234 nicht auch klappen
Wenn einige Dinge beachtet werden wie regelmäßiger WW und die ausreichende Filtertechnik sehe ich da kein problem


----------



## jense1234 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Das mit dem Synthetikrasen wollte ich mir im Baumarkt anschauen aber in unserer Umgebung hat kein Baumarkt einen Solchen Rasen. Daher werde ich morgen mal ein bisschen Telefonieren. 
Was ich aber wirklich nicht verstehen kann, das Parasiten aus dem Teichuntergrund entstehen oder das sie sich besonders in einem Teich mit bestimmter Form wohl fühlen. Leider war für meine Kois dieser Sommer nicht der beste. Sie harren drei verschieden Parasiten arten und zusätzlich noch Kiemenwürmer. Die Tierarzt kosten waren auch nicht ohne. Aber vielleicht sollte um den Teich Schilder aufstellen mit dem Aufdruck „__ Frösche nicht erwünscht“ den die fühlen sich hier zwischen der dichten Bepflanzung trotz der Form am Teich sehr wohl. Leider sind diese süßen Amphibien ein guter Überträger von Parasiten.
Zu den Chemikalien, CO² habe ich bisher nicht direkt als Chemikalie eingestuft dachte eigentlich immer das wäre ein Produkt der Natur? Den pflanzen hat es jedenfalls gefallen denn so ein üppigen Wuchs hat ich bisher noch nie. 
Bei der flüssigen Teichfolie bin ich mir da nicht sicher. Auf der Internetseite von Impermax steht: „Impermax Flüssigfolie ist nach EEC Directive 98/83/CE zertifiziert, so daß es auf jeden Fall mit Trinkwasser für den menschlichen Konsum in Kontakt gebracht werden darf“. Quelle Impermax.de

sollte einer von euch noch eine Idee haben den Betonbelag glatt zu bekommen oder nach der Idee von Jolatha mit den Synthetikrasen hierzu evtl. eine gute Möglichkeit den Rasen zu dauerhaft zu befestigen

Liebe Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Steinadler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*

Hallo Jens,

also ich denke auch nicht, dass die Form oder das Material des Teiches erst einmal grundlegend Schuld daran ist. Die Parasiten werden irgendwie in den Teich gekommen sein (evtl. die von Dir erwähnten __ Frösche). In Folge dessen haben sich die Kois wahrscheinlich nach dem Befall am rauen Boden/Wänden gekratzt haben, um diese los zu werden. Kois können sich halt leider nicht mit den Händen kratzen wie wir Menschen. Demzufolge werden dann auch noch grössere Verletzungen gekommen sein. Deshalb denke ich auch, solltest Du erst einmal die Ursache Parasiten bekämpfen. Die Kois, die befallen sind, dazu evtl. ausquatieren (in etwas mit glatten Wänden), damit sie erst einmal die anderen nicht anstecken können und zum anderen sich nicht weiter aufkratzen können.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls recht Viel Glück bei der Behandlung/Rettung Deiner Kois. 

Gruss

Michael Hirt


----------



## maritim (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*

hallo jens,

die form des teiches kann in der tat einzelne formen von parasiten begünstigen.
hängt damit zusammen, das sich an ruhigen stellen schmodder ansammeln kann, wo sich parasiten, keime und bakterien sehr wohl fühlen können.
was ich bis jetzt von deiner teichform gesehen habe, dürfte das nicht der fall sein, wenn er  schön durchströmt wird

was könnte bei deinem teich passiert sein?
meine vermutung geht in eine komplett andere richtung......
koi sind bei stress recht anfällig für parasiten und ich bin mir recht sicher, das dein beton stoffe abgiebt die diesen stress hervorufen. 

ich habe meinen bachlauf auf die gleiche art gestalltet wie du es mit deinem teich gemacht hast. 
zum schuss habe ich aber mit dichtschlämme den beton  versiegelt. dichtschlämme wird einfach mit einem quast aufgetragen. es gibt auch dichtschlämme die für trinkwasser geeignet ist! der dichtschlämme kannst du einen schönen farbton hinzufügen.
und die dichtschlämme ist auch sehr glatt von der oberfläche.

aus dem bauch würde ich sagen, das du mit ca. 100euro bis 150 euro bei deiner teichgröße auskommen müsstest


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*

Grundsätzlich seh ich das so wie der Maritim-Peter, 
wobei die Form wirklich nicht ausschlaggebend (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) sein wird.
Nachdem wir die Kois nicht keimfrei halten können (Gottseidank! ... sonst kommert noch jemand auf diese Idee!),
bekommen sie die Parasiten nicht, weil welche "da" sind,
sondern weil sie durch ungünstige Lebensbedingungen geschwächt sind 
(Welche das jetzt konkret sind, muss kritisch hinterfragt werden:
Überbesatz? Ungünstige Wasserwerte? Einseitige Ernährung? Stress? Unnatürliche Lebensbedingungen? usw.)
und sich damit nicht gegen die Parasiten zur Wehr setzen können.

Den rauhen Beton  kennen die Kois von Ihren Instinkten her nicht,
da sie den in ihren angestammten (schlammigen Tiefland-)Gewässern nicht vorfinden.
Wenn sie sich dann fortwährend daran wundscheuern,
trägt das selbstverständlich auch nicht gerade zu ihrer Gesundheit bei,
sondern schafft nur laufend weitere Infektionsherde.

Es ist also nicht die Form des Teiches, die Rauhigkeit der Oberfläche 
oder die bösen __ Frösche, die da Parasiten anschleppen, die sonst nicht hineinkommen würden, 
schuld am traurigen Gesundheitszustand der armen Kois,
sondern schlicht schlechte bzw. ungeeignete Haltungsbedingungen in mehreren Faktoren.
(Ich verwette meine Schildkröte, dass das allein durch einen Rasenteppich 
NICHT ins Gute gewendet wird.)

Dass Kois auch in Becken überleben, 
die ihren natürlichen Lebensbedingungen so unähnlich sind wie ein Schweinekobel einem Wald,
liegt ganz einfach dran, dass die leider/Gottseidank extrem robuste Viecher sind,
was nichts daran ändert, dass auch die lebenswerte Bedingungen verdienen.
(Der Vergleich Koi/__ Wildkarpfen mit Hausschwein/Wildschwein 
gefällt mit von mehreren Aspekten her sehr gut!)


----------



## jolantha (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*

@ der schwarze Peter
ich habe niemals behauptet, das der Rasenteppich ALLE Probleme löst, der Untergrund wird auf jeden Fall
" fischfreundlicher ". Ich habe in meiner Flachzone einen 1,50 m breiten Streifen, ca 8m lang, dort schubbern sich meine Kois OHNE Verletzungsgefahr und laichen auch dort ab, was sie im Rest des Teiches auf der glatten Folie ja wohl schlecht können. 
Außerdem ist es nicht sehr liebevoll seine Schildkröte zu verwetten !!
Gruß Jo


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit  Parasiten und Teichuntergrund*



jolantha schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es nicht sehr liebevoll seine Schildkröte zu verwetten !!


Da hast du schon recht, 
aber ich war mir auch sicher, sie nicht zu verlieren.
(Außerdem mag ich sie.)

Ich habe seit meiner Kindheit Aquarien, bemühe mich, dort den Tieren (und Pflanzen) ein naturnahes Leben zu ermöglichen
und auch als langjähriger Taucher (mit und ohne Gerät, süss und salzig) beobachte ich, wie die Wassertiere leben.
Mir tun da halt die Kois leid, die leider sehr oft unter wirklich traurigen Bedingungen dahinvegetieren,
und die Besitzer glauben, es geht ihnen gut, nur weil das gerade so überleben.
Auch wenn du es mit dem Rasenteppich sicher nett meinst, 
kommt das doch den natürlichen Verhältnissen 
erschütternd wenig nahe.


----------

